# Black Coyote



## multibeard (Mar 3, 2002)

With out the feet and bristled back I never would have suspected that this had any coyote in it due to the color and texture of the fur. It has a lot nicer feeling fur than any coyote that I have seen

An old time fox trapper was testing some lures on this coy/dog when I trapped it. He thought by the tracks that it was a small coyote. The reason I trapped it was the farmer didn't like the way it was hanging around the workers he had working the property.

I showed it to the local DNR firewarden and he agreed with me that it was a mix. He is the one that got Fred to look at it for me.

Dave---I will show the hide to you any time you want to look at it. 

I just remembered that at one of the Southern Michigan 
Trappers Assn. conventions there was a supply dealer that had a full mount of a black coyote, but I can't remember if it was a full blood or half breed


----------



## timbergsp (Feb 10, 2003)

I know a taxidirmist I talked to that says he beleaves its a full blood from the pic and he would like to buy a pelt like this


----------



## whackmaster (Oct 23, 2001)

Lynda G., 
Sorry you got ridiculed on this topic. I didn't post the pictures with any intention of it becoming a topic of ridicule. Sometimes I think people believe they are helping, but many times they end up offending someone in the process. I just posted them to share with those who enjoy hunting and trapping these animals. I was pleased to see you have an English setter. I've got a picture at home of 2 English setters laying with this black coyote that was a male. They never barked at it or anything. In fact, my setter is laying withing inches of it. 

Don't feel afraid to post your comments. You know what they say about opinions. They're like a_ _ holes. We all have them


----------

